# Anyone selling a road bike anytime soon...



## User (1 Mar 2011)




----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2011)

you have pm in a mo


----------



## Mark_Robson (1 Mar 2011)

This one would fit you and it's up for grabs if you made a sensible offer. But getting it to you would be an issue.
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Mark_Robson (1 Mar 2011)

There's a few scratches on the top tube, caused by a friends work stand but apart from that the bike is in mint condition. It's barely been used and has done less than 300 miles from new. I can supply pics of the scratches if required and a full spec.
I live in Tyne & Wear just outside of sunny South Shields.


----------



## Mark_Robson (2 Mar 2011)

Will pm you the spec tomorrow. I'm working nights at the moment.


----------



## Mark_Robson (6 Apr 2011)

Glad you like it Paul


----------

